# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Новая версия Бухгалтерия 3.0

## alexandr_ll

На сайте https://releases.1c.ru/project/Accounting30 есть такое:


 Информация о планируемом релизе
Номер версии 	3.0.44
Ориентировочная дата выхода  	18.08.16
Дата обновления плановых данных 	22.04.16
Переход на 8.3.8 без совместимости с устаревшими версиями 

О каких устаревших версиях идет речь?

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## avm3110

> Переход на 8.3.8 без совместимости с устаревшими версиями


Некорректная фраза. Речь идет о "Режиме совместимости" под которым конфигурация работает на последних релизах платформы.
Тут идёт речь о том, что БП 3.0.44 будет требовать для себя платформу 8.3.8 с установленным режимом совместимости "Не использовать".

----------

alexandr_ll (06.05.2016)

----------


## alexandr_ll

Еще одна новая конфигурация "1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для 1" и "1С:БизнесСтарт" по цене 3000 рублей.
Каждый экземпляр программы рассчитан на обслуживание одного предприятия или ИП и "привязывается" к его ИНН.
Подробнее смотри  Инф. письмо №21330 от 25.04.2016 http://www.1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=21330

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Online_Z

> Еще одна новая конфигурация "1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для 1" и "1С:БизнесСтарт" по цене 3000 рублей.
> Каждый экземпляр программы рассчитан на обслуживание одного предприятия или ИП и "привязывается" к его ИНН.
> Подробнее смотри  Инф. письмо №21330 от 25.04.2016 http://www.1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=21330


На самом деле "1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для 1" и "1С:БизнесСтарт" - это та же самая базовая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия". Отличие только в льготной цене, бесплатном подключении 1С-Отчетности и других сервисов и ограничении на одно ИНН, ну и срок акции ограничен до 31 октября 2016 г.

----------

alexandr_ll (17.05.2016)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> На самом деле "1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для 1" и "1С:БизнесСтарт" - это та же самая базовая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия". Отличие только в льготной цене, бесплатном подключении 1С-Отчетности и других сервисов и ограничении на одно ИНН, ну и срок акции ограничен до 31 октября 2016 г.


Спасибо за уточнение! Но интересно, что будет с этой конфигурацией после 31 октября 2016 г? Сейчас на портале 1С ИТС она позиционируется как отдельная версия конфигурации в отличии от обычной базовой.

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## avm3110

> Но интересно, что будет с этой конфигурацией после 31 октября 2016 г?


Вообще-то анонсируется "пожизненная гарантия" и я сомневаюсь, чтобы 1С тратилась на поддержку продукта который "не продается". Следовательно и после 31 октября данный продукт будет однозначно продаваться (хотя возможно уже по иной цене)

----------


## Online_Z

> Спасибо за уточнение! Но интересно, что будет с этой конфигурацией после 31 октября 2016 г? Сейчас на портале 1С ИТС она позиционируется как отдельная версия конфигурации в отличии от обычной базовой.


С самой программой ничего не произойдет, она будет и дальше работать и обновляться, как и обычная базовая версия.
31 октября прекратиться только сама халява )))
Возможно ее решат продлить, а может и нет, тут уж как 1С решит.

---------- Post added at 12:13 ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 ----------




> Вообще-то анонсируется "пожизненная гарантия" и я сомневаюсь, чтобы 1С тратилась на поддержку продукта который "не продается". Следовательно и после 31 октября данный продукт будет однозначно продаваться (хотя возможно уже по иной цене)


Это та же самая базовая версия, так что 1С не придется отдельно тратится на поддержку.
Отличие только в цене и условиях предоставления сервисов по самой акции.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Это та же самая базовая версия


Вы уверены, что конфигурации базовая и базовая для 1 идентичны? Каким-то образом должно же устанавливаться ограничение на одну организацию...

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## avm3110

> Вы уверены, что конфигурации базовая и базовая для 1 идентичны? Каким-то образом должно же устанавливаться ограничение на одну организацию...


Лично в этом сильно сомневаюсь - с точки зрения маркетинга, выводить на рынок (тратиться на рекламу, продвижение) "однодневки", которая функционально полностью аналогичина существующему на рынке продукту этого же производителя - большая глупость (ну а в коммерческом здравомыслии отказать 1с никогда было нельзя)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Лично в этом сильно сомневаюсь - с точки зрения маркетинга, выводить на рынок (тратиться на рекламу, продвижение) "однодневки", которая функционально полностью аналогичина существующему на рынке продукту этого же производителя - большая глупость (ну а в коммерческом здравомыслии отказать 1с никогда было нельзя)


Может быть как раз 1с и хочет превратить всю базовую в базовую для 1? Например, у меня очень многие клиенты из-за дороговизны подписки на ИТС хотят переходить на базовую версию с пожизненной бесплатной поддержкой. Возможно и 1С "прочухало" такую тенденцию...

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## avm3110

> Возможно и 1С "прочухало" такую тенденцию


Вы не поняли мою мысль :-)
Поэтому повторю - 1С продолжает вкладываться в рекламу и продвижение как 1с "БП Базовая", так и в 1С "БП 8 для 1".
Если это товары полные "заменители", то для продавца это полная глупость (твои же собственные продукты конкурируют между собой, не расширяя рынок, но потребляя издержки на рекламу, продвижение, поддержку).

1С на рынке уже третий десяток лет и в рыночной экономике (и в маркетинге в частности) давно уже собаку съела :-)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Вы не поняли мою мысль :-)


Я как раз пытаюсь ее развить. Спрос рождает предложение. В 1С видят тенденцию замены проф версии на базовую и пытаются дополнительно ограничить ее функционал

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## avm3110

> В 1С видят тенденцию замены проф версии на базовую и пытаются дополнительно ограничить ее функционал


Так я и не опровергаю позиционирование Корп, Проф, Базовой - я лишь сильно сомневаюсь, что внутри конкретного сегмента 1С так лоханулось и выпускает "одно и тоже" но в разных флаконах с конкуренцией самой себе.

Другой вопрос (и тут я с Вами полностью согласен), что 1С увидела доп. сегмент рынка "ниже базового" и пытается его так же "съесть".
Но согласитесь - выбрасывать "БП Корп" в упаковке "БП Проф" или "БП 8 для 1" - это очень глупо.
А вот "кастрировать" "БП базовую" под лайт вариант - вполне логично.

Согласны?

----------

alexandr_ll (17.05.2016)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Согласны?


Да, спасибо! Как говорил один слепой: будем посмотреть!

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Online_Z

> Вы уверены, что конфигурации базовая и базовая для 1 идентичны? Каким-то образом должно же устанавливаться ограничение на одну организацию...


конфигурации идентичные, пока нет отдельного дистрибутива для базовой для 1, ограничение на одну организацию пока только на бумаге, технически в платформе это не реализовано, но работы ведутся и возможно это скоро будет реализовано

---------- Post added at 16:05 ---------- Previous post was at 16:03 ----------




> Лично в этом сильно сомневаюсь - с точки зрения маркетинга, выводить на рынок (тратиться на рекламу, продвижение) "однодневки", которая функционально полностью аналогичина существующему на рынке продукту этого же производителя - большая глупость (ну а в коммерческом здравомыслии отказать 1с никогда было нельзя)


Это только акция, а не отдельный программный продукт

----------


## Online_Z

> Вы уверены, что конфигурации базовая и базовая для 1 идентичны? Каким-то образом должно же устанавливаться ограничение на одну организацию...


Ограничение прописано только в условиях лицензионного соглашения. Каких-то специальных дистрибутивов для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для 1" и "1С:БизнесСтарт" пока не существует. Возможно будет в будущем.

----------


## avm3110

> Каких-то специальных дистрибутивов для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для 1" и "1С:БизнесСтарт" пока не существует. Возможно будет в будущем.


Мне кажется коллега, что вы немного погорячились насчет "будущего", лично я вижу "настоящее" :-)

Релиз "Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая для 1), редакция 3.0; 1С:БизнесСтарт"  имеет последний релиз	3.0.43.236 от	27.05.16

----------


## Online_Z

> Мне кажется коллега, что вы немного погорячились насчет "будущего", лично я вижу "настоящее" :-)
> 
> Релиз "Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая для 1), редакция 3.0; 1С:БизнесСтарт"  имеет последний релиз	3.0.43.236 от	27.05.16


о как ) был не прав 
и как реализовано ограничение на одно ИНН не проверяли? 
а то я до компа только завтра доберусь

----------


## Online_Z

> о как ) был не прав 
> и как реализовано ограничение на одно ИНН не проверяли? 
> а то я до компа только завтра доберусь


отвечаю сам себе )))
к сожалению подробно посмотреть не получилось, но видно, что есть привязка к аккаунту на портале и при создании новой БД данные по организации берутся из анкеты пользователя на портале

----------


## avm3110

> но видно, что есть привязка к аккаунту на портале и при создании новой БД данные по организации берутся из анкеты пользователя на портале


дЫк в этом весь и цимус :blush:
Либо данные по организации "это константа" и тем самым исключена ситуация ведения учета по разным организациям.
Либо эти данные все же в справочнике, но значит должно быть ограничение на создание "больше одного элемента справочника".

Но в обоих случаях это означает - конфа для "1С:БизнесСтарт" явно отличается от конфигурации "Базовая". О чем собственно и говорилось выше.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> отвечаю сам себе )))
> к сожалению подробно посмотреть не получилось, но видно, что есть привязка к аккаунту на портале и при создании новой БД данные по организации берутся из анкеты пользователя на портале


А что будет, если я не заполню данные на портале, либо на компьютере нет подключения к интернету?

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Online_Z

> А что будет, если я не заполню данные на портале, либо на компьютере нет подключения к интернету?


тогда ничего не будет, 
эта акция не для всех,
если нет интернета или нет желания заполнять свои данные, то есть традиционная коробочная версия, которую не нужно скачивать с сайта и не требуется регистрация на портале

----------


## avm3110

> А что будет, если я не заполню данные на портале, либо на компьютере нет подключения к интернету?


Вопрос из серии "а что будет если у меня компьютера нет?" :gamer:

Если программа не получит подтверждения легальности (а это возможно только лишь с помощью подтверждения через инет), то прога будет "орать, что она нелегальна и будет строить в этой части разные "козни".
Но для "демо" и для "учебных целей" на такие неудобства можно наверное внимание не обращать.:blush:

----------


## cda2001

Здравствуйте, (извиняюсь что пишу сюда, при создании темы выдаёт ошибку) Иметься Бухгалтерия 3.0 релиз 3.0.46.16 подключили Штрих-М: ККТ с передачей данных в ОФД (Ретаил-01к), при печати чека с формы кассовые документы, выдает ошибку FFFFFFF8h, Смена открыта, программирование налогов невозможно. Кто сталкивался с данной проблемой помогите решить?

----------

